# 67 gto rally I trim rings



## remi67 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, can someone tell me if the rally I trim ring on a 67 gto was polished on the outside edge and satin inside. Or was it all polished.

Thanks


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

Polished on the outside edge and satin inside.


----------



## remi67 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, I will get the insides buffed down to satin.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brushed inside, polished edge.


----------



## remi67 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, brushed


----------

